# [SOLVED] firewall policy for ISA 2006



## kudrat (Mar 17, 2009)

Dear friends
I want to allow a google apps sites which provide mail services for company. My company sites is HTTP://mail.tanatel.com.sa. which i want to allow to pass through ISA 2006. I already tried to make firewall policy of URL site consiste of http://*.mail.tanatel.com.sa/* and it goes to site but with white screen without any signin box.I have already added its ip address in domain set and google site but the result is same.If anybody can advice me how to allow this sites in ISA 2006. I will be very greatfull to him


----------

